# Which is best Wainwrights or James Wellbeloved?



## jaspercockerspaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi , I just wanted to know which you think is the best out of wainwrights and james wellbeloved, or is there another similar brand that's better?

Thankyou


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Next to no difference in the ingredients but Wainwrights is cheaper. I personally recommend James Wellbeloved though.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

For me, personally Wainwrights.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My preference is Wainwrights unless you go for the low cereal JWB. Whatever you decide, if your dog doesnt get on with it, [email protected] will exchange or refund so probably the best place to start.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Wainwrights salmon and potato is an excellent kibble and I have used it on pups and adults for over 4yrs with good results 

I have tried JWB but it gave mine upset tummys 

I have a friend with 5 lge dogs and she feeds JWB duck and rice and would feed nothing else.
So just a case of what suits your dog at the end of the day.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

jaspercockerspaniel said:


> Hi , I just wanted to know which you think is the best out of wainwrights and james wellbeloved, or is there another similar brand that's better?
> 
> Thankyou


Hi - if you go into PAH and ask for a Nutrition Consultation they will ask you about your dog, etc, and then give you a free 2kg bag of food from their "Nutrition Centre range". This includes both JWB and Wainwrights and with their own brand foods (Wainwrights) they will exchange if it doesn't suit your dog. So that's what I'd do in your situation..... book a Nutrition Consultation at PAH if you're interested in those 2 brands. Claire


----------



## Snoop (Jan 24, 2010)

We've been feeding JWB for about a year now - we tried Wainwrights but he was poo'ing like a trooper all the time so hence we changed - never looked back and he loves it!


----------

